# Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai




> *Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......​*
> Was man dazu in den Medien so findet:
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/2013/19/anglerverein-angela-merkel
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Zitat:

"Fischen geht sie nicht. "Ich treffe aber auch Entscheidungen zur Milchpolitik, ohne melken zu können", sagt sie."

Frau H-K sieht sich also als Entscheider, nicht als Vertreter einer Klientel, die sie auch bezahlt.

Meine Meinung: Frau H-K hat überhaupt keinen Schimmer, warum sie überhaupt Anglerinteressen vertreten sollte, da sie selbst überhaupt nicht versteht, das Angler bewegt. Anglerinteressen sind bei ihr Kormoran und Turbinen, nicht etwa C&R, Königsfischen und Gewässerpools. Dazu hat sie nämlich überhaupt keine Beziehung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Fischen geht sie nicht. "Ich treffe aber auch Entscheidungen zur Milchpolitik, ohne melken zu können", sagt sie."
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso....

Wir können uns nun also auf abgehalfterte Politiker und eine Fraktion Rollatorfahrer  mit ein paar "Einsprengseln" jüngerer Abnicker freuen, an denen die Wünsche der Angler wie auch die Zeit im allgemeinen (nicht die Zeitschrift ;-)) vorbeigegangen zu sein scheint............

Da die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler das aber so will und bezahlt, muss man das respektieren - akzeptieren nicht.

Wir werden da immer weiter stochern und auf die Unzulänglichkeiten der "Anglerherrscher"  im VDSF/DAFV hinweisen.

Solange bis die merken, dass sie Dienstleister für Angler sein sollten, statt deren Herrscher..

Und dass man für zielführende Lobbyarbeit Profis braucht und keine Amateure und keine Rentnerbrigade..


----------



## isfischer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

moinmoin,
ich lebe zwar im ausland bekomme aber so einiges mit was bei Euch so abgeht, nur mal so ne frage die mich beschäftigt, ist es den nicht möglich das ihr nen "anglerverband" selbst gründet? man sieht ja bisher das die derzeitigen verbände, nicht gerade Eure interessen vertreten...
gerade hier im forum lassen sich doch bestimmt "massen" an menschen erreichen die da mitziehen würden was richtiges aufzubauen...

nur mal so ein gedanke...


----------



## Zoddl (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Frau H-K hat überhaupt keinen Schimmer, warum sie überhaupt Anglerinteressen vertreten sollte, da sie selbst überhaupt nicht versteht, das Angler bewegt. Anglerinteressen sind bei ihr Kormoran und Turbinen,


Das könnte man wieder als reines Interesse der Bewirtschafter werten. Aber in ein (egal wie oder durch was) geschädigtes Gewässer gucken nunmal Bewirtschafter UND Angler recht betröppelt ins leere Nass.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> nicht etwa C&R, Königsfischen und Gewässerpools. Dazu hat sie nämlich überhaupt keine Beziehung.


Wenn sich der BV samt Präsidentin nicht in den Wirkbereich der Landesverbände mischt, ist das insgesamt doch erstmal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Sorry,
aber das ist schmarrn...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Frau H-K hat überhaupt keinen Schimmer, warum sie überhaupt Anglerinteressen vertreten sollte, da sie selbst überhaupt nicht versteht, das Angler bewegt. Anglerinteressen sind bei ihr Kormoran und Turbinen, nicht etwa C&R, Königsfischen und Gewässerpools. Dazu hat sie nämlich überhaupt keine Beziehung.



Wozu muss die Ahnung vom Angeln haben?

Lobbyarbeit z.B. in Bezug auf Wasserkraft und Kormoran ist das, was ein BV leisten muss, was ich von ihm erwarte...

Gewässerpools sind Ländersache, Königsfischen oder wie man das immer bezeichnet - Sache der Vereine, 
C&R oder eben nicht - jedem einzelnen Angler sein Ding...

Gruß


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Na endlich. Jetzt haben wir die Erklärung für das Demokratiedefizit des VDSF: Es wird gemacht und nicht geredet. Der Vergleich mit Helmut Kohl im Zeit-Artikel ist daher viel zu kurz gegriffen. Da muss schon Wilhelm II. her. Der hielt den Reichstag auch für eine Schwatzbude. 

Da macht also einer seit Jahren vor sich hin. Und die anderen, denen immer wieder mal tüchtig über's Maul gefahren wurde (schönen Gruß an Herrn Kuhr in Kiel), die haben daneben gestanden und zugeschaut, wie mit ihnen gemacht wurde, was sie nicht wollten. Die peinliche Dorschkampagne etwa, die eher nach Personenkult aussah als nach fundierter Lobbyarbeit. Die kindischen Rechtsstreitigkeiten gegen alles mögliche (Peta), nur nicht gegen die wichtigen Dinge. Die Liste lässt sich endlos fortsetzen. Das alles haben sie ertragen und erduldet, als gäbe es keine Alternativen. Und das System hatte ja auch Biss, nicht wenige haben die Zahnabdrücke zu spüren bekommen. Da rettet man doch lieber die Macht im eigenen Landesverband und verzichtet auf die Wahrnehmung der Kontrolle im Bund. Und deswegen wurde schon zu "meinen" aktiven Zeiten auf den Versammlungen von Jahr zu Jahr weniger diskutiert. Kann man es jemand übelnehmen, dass einer macht was er will, wenn die anderen ihn lassen? 

Erinnern wir uns an den Fusions-Zick-Zack. Wer war es, der den Kurs immer wieder einseitig verändert hat!? Die Gremien waren nur dazu da, um gefällte Entscheidungen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.

Dass ausgerechnet Peter Mohnert meine fundamentale Kritik am Demokratiedefizit höchstpersönlich und dann auch noch in meiner Leib- und Magen-Zeitung bestätigt, das ist schon einen ordentlichen Champus wert.

Die, die das Ende seiner Amts- (und hoffentlich auch Einfluss-) Zeit überdauern, sollten sich fragen, ob sie weiterhin ihre Mitbestimmungspflichten vernachlässigen und andere einseitig über ihre Köpfe hinweg entscheiden lassen wollen. Ein Präsident ist ein Vorsitzender, also ein Leiter von Gremiensitzungen, nicht mehr. Kein König, nicht einmal ein Kanzler.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wozu muss die Ahnung vom Angeln haben?
> 
> Lobbyarbeit z.B. in Bezug auf Wasserkraft und Kormoran ist das, was ein BV leisten muss, was ich von ihm erwarte...
> 
> Gruß


 
Richtig, eine Angelpräsidentin muss nicht angeln. (Ein Angelpräsident übrigens auch nicht.) Aber sie/ er sollte nicht meinen, alles bereits zu wissen und mit der Basis nicht mehr reden zu müssen. Diese "Macherei" ist eben leider oft auch "Falschmacherei" und das wollen wir nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Kormoran wie Wasserkraft sind übrigens Landessache bei uns (Jagdrecht etc.), das geht einen Bundesverband so viel oder wenig wie die anderen genannten Punkte.. Im Gegensatz zu zurücksetzen oder Wettangeln (Tierschutz, Bundesrecht).

Und für was man dieser inkompetenten Horde das Geld hinterherschmeisst, konnte mir immer noch keiner erklären.

Und es gibt ja Alternativen sowohl als Präsi für den Bundesverband (sogar aus Volksparteien, die auch noch nach der B-Wahl sicher im Bundestags sein werden), die sogar angeln und daher auch Wünsche der Angler und Angler verstehen können.

Ich brauch keine Präsidentin, die zwar Fische, aber keine Angler verstehen will...



> Diese "Macherei" ist eben leider oft auch "Falschmacherei" und das wollen wir nicht mehr.


Wir vielleicht nicht.........

Die organisierten Angler in iher Mehrzahl schon - die bezahlen sogar dafür, dass sie diese Trümmertruppe kriegen.

Wird respektiert, sollen sie kriegen...




> Dass ausgerechnet Peter Mohnert meine fundamentale Kritik am Demokratiedefizit höchstpersönlich und dann auch noch in meiner Leib- und Magen-Zeitung bestätigt, das ist schon einen ordentlichen Champus wert.
> 
> Die, die das Ende seiner Amts- (und hoffentlich auch Einfluss-) Zeit überdauern


Die haben doch bis heute nicht gemerkt, dass sie nicht mal Mohnert loswerden...

Als Vize im DFV wird er munter weiter mitmischen - oder glaubt ihr dran, dass der da zurücktritt??


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kormoran wie Wasserkraft sind übrigens Landessache bei uns (Jagdrecht etc.), das geht einen Bundesverband so vie loder wenig wie die anderen genannten Punkte..



Dann unterhalte dich mal mit z.B. Europaabgeordneten über die Kleinwasserkraftanlagen oder über den Kormoran...
dann wird auch der Bundesland-Tellerrand erweitert, welchem du das hier tlw. andichtest.

Den Kormoran kannst du bejagen und ja, da greift das jeweilige Jagdrecht des BL, aber ihr redet/schreibt doch immer davon, dass dieses nichts bringt 
Da müssen andere Geschütze her und die beginnen u.a. bei der WRRL - da schlägt man (clever angestellt) sogar zwei Fliegen mit der Klappe -
die Wasserkraft und den Kormoran - 
wenn man z.B. die Gewässer entsprechend renaturiert...

Aber das nur am Rande und nur als Denkansatz.

Ich finde den Artikel etwas wirr und man hat manchmal Mühe, auseinander zu halten was Zitat und Dichtung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



> Da müssen andere Geschütze her und die beginnen u.a. bei der WRRL - da schlägt man (clever angestellt) sogar zwei Fliegen mit der Klappe -


Die WRRL steht ja in Europa schon und ist gültig!!!

Nur die Umsetzung (Frau Dr. Regierungsparteimitglied) wird im Bund und in den Ländern bei uns verschleppt - wenn Dir das wichtig wäre, wäre der VDSF/DAFV die schlechteste Adresse, um das durchzusetzen.

Da hätte man gerade mit Frau Dr. den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.....



> Ich finde den Artikel etwas wirr und man hat manchmal Mühe, auseinander zu halten was Zitat und Dichtung ist.


Das ist halt für ne nichtangelnde Journalistin schwer, aber recht has tDu da..

Ne nichtangelnde Angelpräsidentin mit ihrem Trupp an ehrenamtelnden Rentnern und ein paar jüngeren, im abnicken geübten Einsprengseln, ist aber auch nicht näher an den Anglern dran als diese Journalistin..


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel etwas wirr und man hat manchmal Mühe, auseinander zu halten was Zitat und Dichtung ist.



Finde ich auch, zu viel hinein interpretiert, zu viele Vermutungen und ganz klar gegen Frau Merkel gerichtet. So ein Käse, ich war auch jahrelang im Vorstand eines Gartenvereines. Und? Ist das ein Zeichen für politisches Durchsetzungsvermögen? Oder für persönliche Bereicherung? Gewiefte Machtpolitikerin? Bleiben jetzt die Jungangler weg weil Frau Merkel dort mal "die Dinge vom Ende her betrachtete?" Die Böse! Es ging schon damals um Politik, Macht und Bündnisse, nicht ums angeln. Nee klar. Es ging ja angeln wer an die Macht wollte und Beziehungen pflegen mußte. Heute geht man dafür in die VIP Etage eines Fußballstadions. Dort wird Politik vorbereitet.

Weiter unten steht dann, daß Angler einsam sind. Na was nun? Mehr Klicks kommen mit solchen stümperhaften Artikeln wohl trotzdem zusammen. Thomas seine Aktien.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...C&R oder eben nicht - jedem einzelnen Angler sein Ding...


Ob das auch Verbands- & Präsidentinnen-Meinung ist?

Den Artikel fand ich nun so schlecht nicht geschrieben, er ist schließlich in erster Linie an nichtangelnde Leser gerichtet & soll 20 Jahre Chaos erklären, welches weiterhin besteht.

Bei dem Satz, _"Die neue Chance der Angler hängt nun ausgerechnet an der Zukunft der FDP"_, kam mir aber ganz plötzlich die Ko**e hoch. #d


----------



## Honeyball (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

kati, die gleiche Aussage hätte auch anders formuliert werden können:
"Die Chance der Angler hängt am Ende der FDP". Wäre inhaltlich nicht anders interpretierbar :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Leute denkt dran:
Keine allgemeine Parteipolitik bei uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

http://business-panorama.de/news.php?newsid=171610


----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

na denn,möchte ich angie mal erleben wie sie einen fisch fachgerecht ausnimmt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber das ist schmarrn...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sehe ich völlig anders. Für Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. benötige ich genau genommen keinen Anglerverband, sondern das können genau so gut die Naturschutzverbände mit regeln.

Ein Anglerverband sollte sich um die bundes- und europaweit relevanten Anglerinteressen kümmern. Und da stehen neben diesen Dingen beispielsweise auch Themen wie die Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes im Kontext des Angelsports zur Debatte.

Und genau aus diesen Gründen hat es viel für sich, wenn der "Angler-Lobbyist" weiß, wovon er spricht. Nicht umsonst holt sich die Autolobby ehemalige Verkehrsminister ins Boot. Man sollte nämlich ein gewisses Grundverständnis mitbringen, und das ist bzgl. der Angelei meiner Meinung nach mehr als eine Ausbiuldung als Biologielehrer. Praktische Erfahrung in der Fischereiwirtschaft bzgl. der Bewirtschaftung von Aufzuchtgewässern etc. schaden sicher auch nicht.

Mit Frau H-K sehe ich aber erst mal ein ganz anderes Problem: Sie versteht sich erst gar nicht in der Rolle des Angler-Lobbyisten, sondern in der des Naturschutz-Lobbyisten, der von den Anglern bezahlt wird. Irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Für Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. benötige ich genau genommen keinen Anglerverband, sondern das können genau so gut die Naturschutzverbände mit regeln.



Cool,
dann kannst du dir das Tierschutzgesetz Rahmen lassen und deine Angeln an die Wand nageln...
Denn dann gibts nichts mehr, was irgendwie mit Angeln zu tun hat... zumindest nicht an den Gewässern, an denen du diesen von dir genannten Part an die Naturschutzverbände abgegeben hast.
- Schicht im Schacht -


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Cool,
> dann kannst du dir das Tierschutzgesetz Rahmen lassen und deine Angeln an die Wand nageln...
> Denn dann gibts nichts mehr, was irgendwie mit Angeln zu tun hat... zumindest nicht an den Gewässern, an denen du diesen von dir genannten Part an die Naturschutzverbände abgegeben hast.
> - Schicht im Schacht -


 
Schön, wenn man keine Vorurteile hat |kopfkrat

Du wirst es nicht glauben, wer unserem Fischereiverein bei Party am See den Strom liefert: der mit seinem Häuschen dort ansässige Naturschutz-Verein.

Und du wirst nicht glauben, dass Angler wie ich gleichzeitig im Naturschutzverband mitarbeiten.

Meine Erfahrung: Wenn beide Seiten etwas offen miteinander umgehen, findet man einen guten Kompromiss. Bei uns sieht der z.B. so aus, dass alle Schilfgürtel zum Zweck des Vogelschutzes Schutzzonen mit Betretungsverbot sind, auch wenn dort gern die dicken Schleien stehen.

Frau H-K wird dort mit ihrer bekannten Einstellung zum Thema Gentechnik allerdings eher wenig offene Türen finden. Da wird's dann auch schwer mit dem Kompromiss.


----------



## Fischdieb (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Viele Anglerverbände (Landesverbände) sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände, z.B der LV in Sachsen !!!

Anglerverband und Naturschutzverband schließt sich nicht aus. Im Gegenteil. Wenn man mal die aktuellen Zahlen von Mitgliedern in Naturschutzverbänden (BUND, NABU, etc.) betrachtet, schneiden da die anerkannten Anglerverbände sehr gut ab. Hier kann und soll man ansetzen um sich für die Belange der Angelfischerei einzusetzen. 

Übrigens, Thomas, informiere Dich doch bitte mal richtig... Die wenigsten im DAFV Präsidium sind Rentner. Und mit einem Rollator habe ich da auch noch keinen gesehen ;-)))


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*

Ging es nicht um Lobbyarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene?

Da kannst du das



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, wer unserem Fischereiverein bei Party am See den Strom liefert: der mit seinem Häuschen dort ansässige Naturschutz-Verein.
> 
> Und du wirst nicht glauben, dass Angler wie ich gleichzeitig im Naturschutzverband mitarbeiten.



aber sowas von vergessen...

ob wir uns auf der untersten Ebene einig sind ist z.B. denen in Brüssel egal.
Da laufen Minderheiten - Naturschutzverbände die in ihrer Mitgliederzahl bedeutungslos sind - mit ner Menge (Spenden)Geld in der Hinterhand und machen Politik in ihrem Sinne
und das hat mit Angeln garnüscht zu tun.

Im übrigen - Fischdieb hats grad schon geschrieben - bin auch ich(mittelbar) Mitglied in einem Naturschutzverband #h


----------



## Dunraven (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Die wenigsten im DAFV Präsidium sind Rentner. Und mit einem Rollator habe ich da auch noch keinen gesehen ;-)))



Ne Sitzkiepe mit Transportsystem hat aber Ähnlichkeit damit und erfüllt den selben Zweck. Damit wurden schon welche gesichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Übrigens, Thomas, informiere Dich doch bitte mal richtig... Die wenigsten im DAFV Präsidium sind Rentner. Und mit einem Rollator habe ich da auch noch keinen gesehen ;-)))



Siehe Foto:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=478&Itemid=486
Das beste Beispiel für "Jugend forscht", oder wie?

Man kann sich alles schönreden und schlucken wie Du - oder pointieren und hinterfragen wie ich.

Was die machen wollen, wie die das finanzieren wollen, warum das Angler bezahlen sollen, konnte immer noch keiner sagen.

Im Mai will Frau Dr. anfangen, Kassensturz zu machen, im Juni wollen sie anfangen über Inhalte nachzudenken - was die Truppe da miteinander in den letzten Jahren verhandelt hat, kann man wohl nur vermuten. 
Ihre Bezahlung oder wo sie Urlaub machen???

Und bei dem, was Frau Dr, bis jetzt öffentlich von sich gegeben hat, kann man auch erahnen wo die Reise hingeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260549&page=2



> Sie ist nicht stolz darauf, Angler zu vertreten (ist da jedenfalls nirgends zu lesen)..
> 
> Sondern Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes zu sein hat für sie einen besonderen Reiz (das sagt sie klar aus)..
> 
> ...



Mir ist schon klar, Steffen, dass das bittere Medizin ist.

Wer die freiwillig schluckt wie die organisierten Angler, wird schon seinen Grund haben.

Gut, dass wenigstens einige der kompetenteren LV ihre Angler da nicht blind und ohne Gegenwehr reinjagen, sondern von den Konfusionären endlich erst mal Fakten wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263133

Das eröffnet denen wenigstens die Möglichkeit, dieses Desaster nicht länger als unbedingt notwendig mitfinanzieren zu müssen.

Und das hat die Dame von der Zeit schon gut rausgearbeitet, welches Demokratiedefizit im VDSF/DAFV herrscht, welche Basisferne (insbesondere Frau Dr.) und wie wenig einig der Haufen immer noch ist.


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



> Übrigens, Thomas, informiere Dich doch bitte mal richtig... Die  wenigsten im DAFV Präsidium sind Rentner. Und mit einem Rollator habe  ich da auch noch keinen gesehen ;-)))





> Siehe Foto:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.p...478&Itemid=486
> Das beste Beispiel für "Jugend forscht", oder wie?



Immer.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Für Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. benötige ich genau genommen keinen Anglerverband, sondern das können genau so gut die Naturschutzverbände mit regeln.
> 
> Ein Anglerverband sollte sich um die bundes- und europaweit relevanten Anglerinteressen kümmern. Und da stehen neben diesen Dingen beispielsweise auch Themen wie die Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes im Kontext des Angelsports zur Debatte.
> 
> ...





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man keine Vorurteile hat |kopfkrat
> 
> Du wirst es nicht glauben, wer unserem Fischereiverein bei Party am See den Strom liefert: der mit seinem Häuschen dort ansässige Naturschutz-Verein.
> 
> ...



Danke, dass Du mir die Schreibarbeit abgenommen hast.#6





Mag sein, dass man in einem Haufen Bärenkacke noch eine fast unversehrte Blaubeere findet, aber essen mag sie keiner mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anglerverband sollte sich um die bundes- und europaweit relevanten Anglerinteressen kümmern. Und da stehen neben diesen Dingen beispielsweise auch Themen wie die Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes im Kontext des Angelsports zur Debatte.



Absolut. Unser Glück ist bislang ja nur, dass die externen Gegner des Angelns die Situation nicht richtig blicken. Da werden Teilnehmer von Angelwettbewerben oder Fänger von 2m-Welsen publikumswirksam öffentlich angeprangert. 

Wenn die sich mal tatsächlich mit der Realität an deutschen Gewässern befassen würden - dann sähe das deutlich schlechter für uns aus. 

Hinzu kommt, dass die Arbeit auf dem Gebiet der Kormorane, Waserkraftwerke usw. nicht alleine von einem Angelfischerverband geleistet wird, sondern es da auch noch andere Verbände gibt, die da ein begründetes Interesse haben diese Probleme im Angriff zu nehmen.

So gibt es z.B. noch den Verband Deutscher Binnenfischer und natürlich nicht zu vergessen den Deutschen Fischereiverband.

Klar, da kann man mitmischen und sich einbringen.
Wenn dies aber die vorrangigsten Ziele eines Angelfischereiverbandes sind - dann ist diese Verbandsarbeit zu einem großen Stück ein Selbstzweck.  

Dass sich die künftige Präsidentin gerne als Vorsitzende eines Naturschutzverbandes sieht kann ich ihr nicht verübeln.
Bei künftigen Diskussionen zur Gentechnik wird das nicht ihr Schaden sein und sie kann diesen Status wie eine Monstranz vor sich hertragen. 



> Meine Erfahrung: Wenn beide Seiten etwas offen miteinander umgehen, findet man einen guten Kompromiss. Bei uns sieht der z.B. so aus, dass alle Schilfgürtel zum Zweck des Vogelschutzes Schutzzonen mit Betretungsverbot sind, auch wenn dort gern die dicken Schleien stehen.


Wo genau ist jetzt da der Kompromiss? 
Wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen ihr habt genauso geschickt verhandelt wie der DAV bei der Fusion :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zeit.de, Merkel, Angeln und Verbände.......*



> Dass sich die künftige Präsidentin gerne als Vorsitzende eines Naturschutzverbandes sieht kann ich ihr nicht verübeln.
> Bei künftigen Diskussionen zur Gentechnik wird das nicht ihr Schaden sein und sie kann diesen Status wie eine Monstranz vor sich hertragen.


Nachdem sie nach eigenen Angaben Verständnis für Fische und nicht für Angler wecken will, teile ich diese Befürchtung/Beurteilung...


----------

